# Andy Stanley: The Church is Too Resistable



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 23, 2015)

Watching this sermon from Andy Stanley's new sermon series has confirmed my suspicion that he is the most dangerous pastor in America. I say this not because he is the worst or most heretical pastor in America, there are many others far worse, but because he commands a degree of influence and respectability that many other false teachers do not possess. Beyond the fact that this sermon is not based on any text of Scripture, contains almost no Scripture, does not include any prayer, is full of poor exegesis and misunderstanding of church history, lacks any gospel content at all, beyond all this the most disturbing thing is that Andy Stanley somehow believes that the reason people don't come to church is not because of sin, but because we have made church too resistible. North Point


----------



## BGF (Feb 23, 2015)

Does the "I" in TULIP now mean Irresistible Church?


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2015)

Bill The Baptist said:


> most dangerous pastor in America.



Osteen, Jakes. Ophra's favorite Bell....


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 23, 2015)

Edward said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > most dangerous pastor in America.
> ...



I didn't say he was the worst pastor in America, just the most dangerous. Stanley commands the respect of people who would never listen to Osteen, Jakes, or Bell.


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2015)

I know some who have grown up in PCA churches that now attend his church and/or are fans of his teaching. Those people would be much further from Bell and Osteen, etc.


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2015)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Stanley commands the respect of people who would never listen to Osteen, Jakes, or Bell.


 But those three have a longer reach than Stanley. So they may well exceed him in influence. As for 'respectability', do you add to his score because he is SBC?


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 23, 2015)

Edward said:


> do you add to his score because he is SBC?



According to this article Stanley says he is not SBC. 

"When asked about his thoughts on the decline in baptisms in the SBC, Stanley was quick to say since he is not Southern Baptist he should probably withhold judgment."


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 23, 2015)

Edward said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Stanley commands the respect of people who would never listen to Osteen, Jakes, or Bell.
> ...



No, I say this because he is not word of faith or charismatic or prosperity. He comes across to the uninitiated as being orthodox. I think he is dangerous not only because of his own church, which by the way has 33000 members across six campuses as well as dozens of partner churches across the country that pipe in his sermons on Sunday, but even more so because of the influence he has on the church as a whole. Nowadays it seems like every other church is following his ministry model. If you pay close attention to the sermon I linked, you will also see that he is laying the framework to abandon the inerrancy of Scripture and to begin having women pastors in his church, this on top of his previous overtures towards acceptance of homosexual lifestyles. It is all about numbers for him, and as long as you claim to love Jesus, he wants you in his church and he is willing to remove any barrier that might keep you from coming. Welcome to the future of the church.


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2015)

Phil D. said:


> According to this article Stanley says he is not SBC.



I stand corrected. A number of churches keep their SBC affiliation quiet, but checking the denominational web site, his church does not show up. So apparently there is no disagreement as to that. 

Thanks.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 23, 2015)

I hear that he intends to make an announcement in the final message (this coming Sunday, March 1st) that, in his words, will make some want to leave his church. I'm afraid of what he will say! Praying for the situation!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 23, 2015)

If you noticed his little temple model, which according to him represents the things the church needs to abandon, he listed sacred buildings, sacred texts, sacred men, and sincere followers. It seems to me that he is moving away from viewing the Bible as inerrant and towards acceptance of gays and the ordination of women.


----------

